# Milton Tuesday nighters



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

We will be starting Tuesday nighters again this upcoming Tuesday on Lake Milton. There will be a 20 dollar per boat membership fee and entry per tournament will be 35 dollars. 5 dollars goes to big bass. 5 dollars going to a championship that will be held late Augs or early September. You must fish at least 7 tournaments to fish the championship. The scales will be ran by Mike from Thursday nighters at Berlin. We hope to see everyone out there. Start times are 5:30 till 8:30 for now. If you have any question please contact Chuck at 330-727-0449


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

buckeyes1998 said:


> We will be starting Tuesday nighters again this upcoming Tuesday on Lake Milton. There will be a 20 dollar per boat membership fee and entry per tournament will be 35 dollars. 5 dollars goes to big bass. 5 dollars going to a championship that will be held late Augs or early September. You must fish at least 7 tournaments to fish the championship. The scales will be ran by Mike from Thursday nighters at Berlin. We hope to see everyone out there. Start times are 5:30 till 8:30 for now. If you have any question please contact Chuck at 330-727-0449


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

What ramp are you going out of?


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Point view ramp


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

We are going to hold off one week. Seems like we have a lot better turn out next weeks. So tonight is cancelled, but we will be starting next Tuesday. Thanks


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

How many boats do you typically get on a Tuesday night. Just curious. Me and my buddy were coming tonight to fish but we'll just prefish instead.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Last year we averaged 8 boats. But we started late so I am hoping to get double through the summer this. Some great guys fished last year and love to see them all come back.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I am going to try and make it out for a few this summer.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

That's great hope the bite picks up soon.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Have the tournaments started? I have a club tournament up there next weekend and have only been on that lake 3 times. Any pointers would help!


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

We start this upcoming Tuesday so I can let you after that.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Tonight will be starting at 530


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

How was the turnout last week? Also what was the winning weight?


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

We had 6 boats and the guys that won had over 9 lbs for 5 fish. It's fishing pretty good. Getting ready for another Tuesday and hoping to get some more boats this week


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Well be there tonight


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

I want to come next Tuesday I live in canton Ohio what time is starting time and what is entry?


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

We start at 530 entry is 20 membership and tournament is 35. We had 8 boats tonight and took over 8 to win tonight. Pretty good turn out. If you have any questions call me at 330-727-0449. We have a great group of guys


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Is this an every week tourney?


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes it's every week. Sorry haven't been on here in awhile. Get this rain out of here and we will back at it tonight


----------

